# Was tragt ihr im Winter/oder bei kälte



## Assgart (26. August 2008)

Guten morgen,

Habe im Radio gehört das es nun vorbei sein soll mit dem sommer,
und das heißt ja das es nun auch kälter wird!
Jetzt frage ich mich was soll man den bei kälte Tragen?
Meine ganzen bike klamoten sind auf Sommer ausgelegt.
Will aber nun nicht nur im sommer fahren sondern dieses jahr zum 1.mal auch wenn es kälter ist!

Wer kann mir ein paar tips geben was die perfekte kleidung ist für die kalte jahreszeit!

Danke für die hilfe!


----------



## clamwinner (26. August 2008)

Handschuhe, Überschuhe, Mütze.

Besser Schichtsystem:
Unterwäsche, Thermotrikot, Windjacke (Sommertrikots als Schicht drunter)
alternativ Thermojacke, ist aber nicht so vielseitig einsetzbar

Lange Thermohose mit/ohne Windschutz

Mehr hab ich nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benie70 (26. August 2008)

Meine Erfahrung zeigt, dass Du Oberkörper und Beine, Hände, Gesicht etc alles 
mehr oder weniger gut gewärmt bekommst (vorzugsweise Winter-Bike Klamotten, teuer aber gut), Problemzone bei den meisten sind die Füsse (besonders bei Klickies).
Sehr gute Erfahrung mit Shimano SH-MT90L, ist warm und vor allem wasserdicht.
Damit hab ich auch bei minus Temperaturen noch 1,5-2 Std. durchgehalten.....


----------



## AdmiralSnyder (26. August 2008)

Netzunterhemden von Brynje, zur Not zwei übereinander.
Darüber was winddichtes langärmliges.
Unter dem Helm ein Cap von Head.
Wie schon die Vor"redner" schrieben, mit mehreren Schichten ist man
meistens gut bedient.


----------



## single-malts (26. August 2008)

Kampfausrüstung von Spuik... günstig und gut.

www.ibero-bike.de


----------



## cluso (26. August 2008)

(Helm)Mütze unter den Helm (gibt es für die Bergsteiger).

DICKE (!!!) gute Handschuhe (ganz wichtig).

langärmlige Wintertrikots + Unterhend drüber 
eine winddichte wasserfeste Jacke je na
Witterung entweder dicker oder 2 Trikots drunter.

Lange Hose (bevorzugt ohne Polster dann taug sie auch zum Joggen).

Neoprenüberzieher für die Schuhe und dicke Socken.


Dann solltest du schon mal weit kommen.

Grüße


----------



## Assgart (26. August 2008)

ok das hört sih schon mal gut an!
dachte das ich meine shorts anziehe und da drunter so eine lange hose ,also so einen enge radlerhose nur in lang!windjacke habe ich und termo unterwäsche.
Dann liege ich mal schon nicht falsch!nur noch kopf und füsse einpacken.


----------



## Bernhard3 (26. August 2008)

Benie70 schrieb:


> Sehr gute Erfahrung mit Shimano SH-MT90L, ist warm und vor allem wasserdicht.
> Damit hab ich auch bei minus Temperaturen noch 1,5-2 Std. durchgehalten.....


Hallo
Wie fällt der SH-MT90L von der Größe aus?
Genau so klein wie die anderen Shimano Schuhe?
MfG Bernhard


----------



## Samoth (26. August 2008)

Von Innen nach Aussen: Wolfkskin Active Unterhose, eng anliegendes Langarm-Unterhemd, enge und lange Goretexhose mit Trägern (TOP!), lockeres Langarm-Trikot und dann noch eine Windstopper-Jacke von Wolfskin. Ggf. noch so einen Überzieh-Schal, wenns dann echt bissig wird. Je nach Temperatur, dann auch weniger. Bei den Schuhen muss ich dieses Jahr mal sehen. Im Letzten waren es noch normale Wolfskin und dann dickere Windstopper-Socken. Wie es auch wird... ich freu mich auf die Zeit. Gestern waren wir schon mal mit Licht im Wald unterwegs... klasse!


----------



## tesa (26. August 2008)

bisher hab ich im winter immer alte zivilklamotten getragen.
ein funktionsunterhemd als erste schicht, dann ein sommertrikot, darüber einen fleecepulli und als abschluss meine alte winterjacke. untenrum eine lange skiunterhose und darüber eine ausgediente jogginghose. dazu skihandschuhe und eine helmmütze. das ist natürlich nicht gerade sportlich und man kommt eher daher, wie der obdachlose um die ecke, aber es ist das einzige, was ich mir mit studentenbudget leisten kann. das ganze ist natürlich auch nicht besonders atmungsaktiv, aber da ich sowieso nicht stark schwitze und in der regel auch keine pausen während der fahrt mache, hatte ich trotzdem noch keine probleme mit erkältungen oder hochwasser


----------



## Samoth (27. August 2008)

tesa schrieb:


> was ich mir mit studentenbudget leisten kann.



Ich wollte schon meckern... aber so gesehen ist es OK  Mir kommt es dann beim Fahren auch auf Kompaktheit an. Schwere Klamotten, die dann am besten noch flattern wären mir ein Graus :-/ Ausserdem geht Wendigkeit verloren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnellejugend (27. August 2008)

Habt ihr schon die Weihnachtsgeschenke für eure Lieben gekauft?


----------



## specialist (27. August 2008)

Das mit den kalten Füssen grad wegen den Klickies stimmt. Ich habe früher meine Füsse nicht mehr gespürt vor Kälte, die wird über die Cleats in sehr kurzer Zeit in den Schuh geleitet- hatte alle Tricks ausprobiert.
Ich habe mir dann irgendwann beheizbare Innensohlen gekauft. Ein TRAUM!
Ich wohne am Fuß des Nordschwarzwaldes, lange Touren sind kein Problem mehr!

Grüsse specialist


----------



## apoptygma (6. September 2008)

specialist schrieb:


> Ich habe mir dann irgendwann beheizbare Innensohlen gekauft. Ein TRAUM!
> Ich wohne am Fuß des Nordschwarzwaldes, lange Touren sind kein Problem mehr!
> 
> Grüsse specialist




Das ist ja "heiss"  Aber mal ne Frage....wo verstaust Du das Kabelgedöns? *aber mal notier für den Fall der Fälle


----------



## tomCanyon_1 (6. September 2008)

specialist schrieb:


> Das mit den kalten Füssen grad wegen den Klickies stimmt. Ich habe früher meine Füsse nicht mehr gespürt vor Kälte, die wird über die Cleats in sehr kurzer Zeit in den Schuh geleitet- hatte alle Tricks ausprobiert.
> Ich habe mir dann irgendwann beheizbare Innensohlen gekauft. Ein TRAUM!
> Ich wohne am Fuß des Nordschwarzwaldes, lange Touren sind kein Problem mehr!
> 
> Grüsse specialist



Wow ein Traum... aber leider doch noch sehr teuer...

Ich hab dich Alufolie in meine SH90 rein... hält auch für so 2 stunden....

Gruß
Tom


----------



## Baxx (6. September 2008)

Die SH-MT90 sind echt grausig - für den Preis hätte ich mir wenigstens etwas Isolation um die Cleats erwartet. Klar kann man sich, wenn man das Geld dafür mal ausgegeben hat, einreden dass man klar kommt. Aber mit ordentlichen geschlossenen Gore-Tex Schuhen bleiben die Füße wirklich warm, egal wieviele Stunden man fährt. Deshalb im Winter nur mit Bärentatzen, ich hab auch zwei Jahre gebraucht bis ich das kapiert hatte.

Na zum Rest wurde ja schon viel geschrieben. Bei mir normalerweise an den Beinen Windstopper-Hosen mit "langer Unterhose", weiter unten Wandersocken, Schuhe. Obenrum Icebreaker Shirt, Fleece, Windstopper- oder Gore-Tex-Jacke. Gore-Tex Handschuhe. Ganz oben Buff, Helm.


----------



## specialist (7. September 2008)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Aber mal ne Frage....wo verstaust Du das Kabelgedöns?


Ist doch nur dieses flache Kabel mit dem Kästchen, welches von der Sohle ab geht. Das kannst du dir hinten in deine Überschuhe oder unter den Beinabschluss Deiner Hose stecken. Das andere Kabelgedöns auf dem Foto ist das Ladegerät.
specialist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomCanyon_1 (14. September 2008)

Ich geh komplett weg von den Cleats und mach an mienem All-Mountain nur Bärentatzen hin....

Im Winter pack ich mich nach dem schönen Zwiebelsystem ein.
-Funktionsunterwäsche
-Fleece oder Softshell
-Hardshell 

Natürlich ne warme Helmmütze, Buff um den Hals und die warmen Handshuhe...


----------



## xrated (14. September 2008)

Das mit den Käfigpedalen ist eine gute Idee. Welche taugen da was? 

Ich hab schon den Satz Ritchey Klickpedale runter, weil die Lager dauernd kaputt gehen.

Vielleicht was mit Konuslager.


----------



## Grashalm (14. September 2008)

Mit welchen langen Hosen (Marke/Name) habt ihr denn gute Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## Baxx (15. September 2008)

Grashalm schrieb:


> Mit welchen langen Hosen (Marke/Name) habt ihr denn gute Erfahrungen gemacht?



Als Windhose trage ich eine Gore "Profi", je nach Temperatur einfach so oder mit Icebreaker Merino Hose drunter. Für den Regen hab ich momentan noch so eine billige Salewa mit 0% Atmungsaktivität, aber wenn es kalt ist geht es. Etwas wie die Gore "Ultra" sollte da besser sein, mal sehen ob die es irgendwann nochmal zu mir schafft  .


----------



## jan84 (15. September 2008)

Grashalm schrieb:


> Mit welchen langen Hosen (Marke/Name) habt ihr denn gute Erfahrungen gemacht?



Mammut BaseJump. Funktioniert über kurzer Hose bis ca 0° ziemlich gut, auch wenns nass wird. Wenns noch kälter wird sollte irgendwann halt noch was langes drunter. 


grüße
jan


----------



## wurzelhoppser (15. September 2008)

Gore Profi 2 als Hose mit Gesäßschutz kann ich auch empfehlen,sehr gut.Im Winter mit Odlo langer Unterhose kannst du nichts falsch machen.Gute Regenhose von Vaude aber nicht billig.Gruss


----------



## Paddi__ (15. September 2008)

Bei den jetzigen Temparaturen (Reihenfolge von Innen nach Außen):
- Winddichtes Shirt
- Sommertrikot
- Langarmtrikot
- Kurze Hose
- Beinlinge
- Evtl. Überschuhe
- Langfingerhandschuhe 

WINTERWETTER: 
- 2 Sommertrikots
- Langarmtrikot
- Gore Winterjacke
- Thermohose
- Winterhandschuhe
- Wollmütze unterm Helm

Kein fehler ist sicher, wenn man Armlinge als Reserve dabei hat


----------



## Benie70 (15. September 2008)

@Bernhard3
sorry erst jetzt Deine Frage entdeckt, 
ja, fällt super klein aus, meine sind nach Shimano 2 Nummern 
grösser als alle anderen Schuhe die ich so habe......


----------



## f-t-special- (15. September 2008)

Was kann ich mir unter diesen  Bärentatzen vorstellen hab diesen begriff noch nie ghört.



mfg


----------



## Bernhard3 (15. September 2008)

Benie70 schrieb:


> @Bernhard3
> sorry erst jetzt Deine Frage entdeckt,
> ja, fällt super klein aus, meine sind nach Shimano 2 Nummern
> grösser als alle anderen Schuhe die ich so habe......



Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jürgi_würgi (17. September 2008)

> Was kann ich mir unter diesen  Bärentatzen vorstellen hab diesen begriff noch nie ghört



Das sind Pedale ohne Klicks

Gruß

Jürgen


----------



## f-t-special- (17. September 2008)

Achso ja danke .Sowas hab ich dann also auch gut zu wissen.


----------



## quax_bruch (17. September 2008)

na ja, stamme noch aus einer Zeit, als Käfig Standard war. Waren diese ersten Look Klickies scharf, danach haben wir Jugendfahrer alle gelächtzt! Problematisch ist halt beim Käfig, wenn man die ohne "Einraster" unten fährt, dies einen hackenden unrunden Tritt erzeugen kann. Gerade, wenn man, wie oft im Winter, mit hoher Trittfrequenz fährt. Ist jetzt aber natürlich auch eine stark Rennsport-zentrische Sichtweise .... der heilige Gral des Runden Tritts


----------



## böser_wolf (17. September 2008)

quax_bruch schrieb:


> Ist jetzt aber natürlich auch eine stark Rennsport-zentrische Sichtweise .... der heilige Gral des Runden Tritts



jaja der runde tritt <<<<<<<<<<<<auch ich bin alt und glaub aber net dran>>>>>
ich fahr seit jahren nur noch bärentatzen 
am besten nc17/wellgo usw 380gram sehr guter halt 
und du kannst im winter gute schuhe anziehen 
und bist schnell vom pedal wenns nötig ist


----------



## quax_bruch (17. September 2008)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> jaja der runde tritt <<<<<<<<<<<<auch ich bin alt und glaub aber net dran>>>>>



Für diese ketzerische Bemerkung hätte Dich mein damaliger Trainer zuerst für zwei Stunden mit der starren Nabe auf die verschneite/vereiste Straße geschickt und danach, zwecks Charakterbildung, noch 2 Stunden auf die Rolle vor eine weiße nackte Wand gestellt (ehemaliger Ost-Trainer der noch vor der Wende rüber gemacht hat) ;-)

Also für mich gäbe es einfach nie und nimmer den Weg zurück zum Käfig. Ich kann mich heute noch an meine erste Ausfahrt mit den Klickies erinnern. Heute fahre ich mit Northwave Winterschuhen, absolut keine Probleme, fahre bei (fast) jedem Wetter.


----------



## f-t-special- (26. September 2008)

Mal was anderes ich poste das einfach mal hier um nicht wieder nen neuen treath zu öffnen ,also ich wollte diesen winter auch zum ersten mal öfters mit meinem mountenbike ein wenig fahren gehn auch wenn es frieren sollte im schnee und so ,ich kann mir aber vorstellen das es sicher nicht gut für die atemwsege ist bei solch niedrigen temperaturen den kalten fahrtwind einzuatmen,deswegen wollte ich mich mal umhören wie ihr euch davor schützt .

reicht da ein einfaches tuch vor dem mund aus oder was nehmt ihr da?

danke schonmal für die antworten.


mfg


----------



## quax_bruch (26. September 2008)

Ganz einfach: hauptsächlich durch die Nase atmen (machen die Eskimos auch so)


----------



## Somnium (27. September 2008)

Mit der Zeit gewöhnt man sich daran. Der Körper muss sich erst darauf einstellen, die Atemwege mit mehr Feuchtigkeit zu versorgen. Auch die Brönchen brennen nach ein paar Einheiten nichtmehr.
Warum sollte die kalte Luft schädlich sein?


----------



## dachs13 (14. November 2008)

Hat jemand einen guten Tip für eine Thermojacke die man so bei +10 bis leichte Minusgrade (~ -3)  anziehen kann ggf. mit noch was drunter bei Minusgraden.
Sollte aber keine Windstoppermembran sein, unter dem Gore Zeug fühle ich mich wie in der Sauna. 
Wie siehts z.B. mit Firewall v. Sugoi aus? Ist das besser. 
Oder was taugt sonst was, wo man halt nicht im eigenen Saft schmort aber auch nicht friert weil es durchzieht wie Sau. 
Wäre für den ein o. anderen Hinweis dankbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anne waffel (14. November 2008)

Hallo,  ich fahre in diesem Jahr zum ersten Male Mountainbike...von nix ´ne Ahnung und schon viel Spaß dabei. Ich habe mir vorgenommen auch im Winter zu fahren. Nun in den ersten kühlen Tagen trage ich unter der gefütterten langen Radlerhose zusätzlich einen elastischen Nierengurt mit Klettverschluss (hatte ich noch vom Motorradfahren ´rumliegen). Für Leute mit empfindlichen Nierchen und Kalterrückenpotential echt genial.  Szia, Anne


----------



## ockero (14. November 2008)

Hi Anne!

Der Tipp mit dem Nierengurt ist GENIAL - hatte ich noch gar net dran gedacht...
Ansonsten trage ich auch das Übliche: Windstopperkappe unterm Helm, je nach Kälte mehrere Unterhemden und Trikots unter der Windstopperjacke, bikeshorts mit gefütterter Windstopperhose drüber, warme Socken (Merinowolle von Sugoi - sind super, halten herrlich warm + sind so dünn, dass sie sogar in die Sommerschuhe passen...), Überschuhe und wenns ganz übel kommt noch Papier rein oder Neopren über die Zehen und natürlich gefütterte Windstopperhandschuhe.

Handschuhe von Gore, Unterhemden vom Löffler, Odlo und Icebreaker (I love it...) lange Hosen von Löffler und Sugoi, Jacke von Löffler, Haube von Löffler. Fahre seit vielen Jahren, die besten Erfahrungen - egal, ob aufm Rennrad, bike oder Crorssrad - habe ich mit Löffler und Sugoi gemacht 

Ach ja ganz wichtig: in die Schuhe (Cleat-Problem) kommen Thermoeinlagen (nicht beheizt) ausm Schuhladen, das sind die weißen mit Alufolie unten dran. Damit kann mans aushalten, obwohl ich auch über beheizbare Einlagen nachdenke...

Von den Shimano-Winterschlappen halte ich auch nichts, ich habe sie: sie sind schwer, sitzen miserabel (mein Modell ist ca.7 Jahre alt) und kalte Zehen bekommt man trotzdem
Gruß,

Bernd


----------



## scotty33 (15. November 2008)

Hab drunter noch mal nen Text kopiert, den ich schon in einem anderen Thema eingestellt hatte. Egal was man an hat, wenn die FÃ¼sse kalt werden hat man verloren. Meine erfahrung bei richtig warmen fÃ¼ssen benÃ¶tigt man selbst bei Minustemperaturen Ã¼ber mehrere Stunden keine Megawinterklamotten fÃ¼r den Rest. FÃ¼sse und Kopf ist am allerwichtigsten 



Hallo, 

ich kann dir eigentlich nur die von Thermic empfehlen. Hier z.B. ein Link http://www.careshop.de/thermic-m-41.html

Ich hatte vorher welche von Tschibo, Lidl, Sidi usw. muss allerdings sagen, dass ich jetzt weiÃ was das alles fÃ¼r Plunder ist. 
Ich fahre die von Thermic nun seit letztem Winter und habe damit selbst bei Minustemperaturen keine Probleme. Ich bin dazu noch sehr anfÃ¤llig fÃ¼r kalte FÃ¼Ãe. Ich fahre mit meinen ganz normalen Sommerschuhen und habe gerade mal SommerÃ¼berzieher Ã¼ber die Schuhe und ganz normale Socken.
Ich habe das Vollpaket genommen fÃ¼r Ã¼ber 200â¬ aber bei einigen Dingen ist es die Investition wirklich wert. Ich habe auch wegen dem Preis stark Ã¼berlegt, aber seid dem ich die Dinger habe kann ich im Winter richtig klasse mein Grundlagentraining nach drauÃen verlegen. Die Dinger kannst du Ã¼ber Fernbedienung steuern aber auch direkt am Akku. 
Wie gesagt, dass war die beste Investition seit dem ich Rad fahre.
Aus meinem Freundeskreis haben sich auch mittlerweile zwei weitere fÃ¼r Thermic entschlossen und bereuen diesen Entschluss nicht. 
Ohne Fernbedienung geht es natÃ¼rlich auch ein klein wenig gÃ¼nstiger. 


GruÃ Stefan

http://picasaweb.google.de/TeamHarzblut

MTB Team Harzblut Goslar

Kette rechts und schalten am Berg verboten!

http://www.fahrrad-ansorge.de/


----------



## anne waffel (7. Januar 2009)

Ich hab nun auch meine Goretex-Motorradhose (Rukka) aus dem Keller geholt. Saukälte hier.
Hält prima warm und man ist auch bei Stürzen auf gefrorenem Boden noch ein bisschen besser gepolstert.
Unter der schlichten dünnen Mütze trage ich noch eine Sturmhaube.

Anne...Sommerhandschuh


----------



## apoptygma (7. Januar 2009)

anne waffel schrieb:


> Hallo,  ich fahre in diesem Jahr zum ersten Male Mountainbike...von nix ´ne Ahnung und schon viel Spaß dabei. Ich habe mir vorgenommen auch im Winter zu fahren. Nun in den ersten kühlen Tagen trage ich unter der gefütterten langen Radlerhose zusätzlich einen elastischen Nierengurt mit Klettverschluss (hatte ich noch vom Motorradfahren ´rumliegen). Für Leute mit empfindlichen Nierchen und Kalterrückenpotential echt genial.  Szia, Anne



Ich fahr ebenfalls mit Nierrengurt bei den Temperaturen , da ich aber keinen hatte, habe ichn mir den von Gore geschossen. Da wird ma nix kühl


----------



## apoptygma (7. Januar 2009)

Doppelpost :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (7. Januar 2009)

dachs13 schrieb:


> Hat jemand einen guten Tip für eine Thermojacke die man so bei +10 bis leichte Minusgrade (~ -3)  anziehen kann ggf. mit noch was drunter bei Minusgraden.
> Sollte aber keine Windstoppermembran sein, unter dem Gore Zeug fühle ich mich wie in der Sauna.
> Wie siehts z.B. mit Firewall v. Sugoi aus? Ist das besser.
> Oder was taugt sonst was, wo man halt nicht im eigenen Saft schmort aber auch nicht friert weil es durchzieht wie Sau.
> Wäre für den ein o. anderen Hinweis dankbar.



Thermo-Laufjacke von Tchibo


----------



## Honigblume (8. Januar 2009)

Ich wollte auch den Winter durchfahren und sogar so wagemutig sein mit dem Rad zur Schufte zu fahren um u.a. dem Schweinehund vorzubeugen (aber erst wenn mein neuer toller Rucksack da ist *hehe*).

Hab obenrum 3 Lagen an, Thermounterhemd, langarm Trikot und Jacke dazu eine Thermohose, die guten vom Aldi, Schuhe eben, Überschuhe. Untern Helm kommt noch so ein schickes Mützchen was Kopf und Ohren warm hält und natürlich Handschuhe. Zu guter letzt kürt noch ein Buff das Winteroutfit.

An den Nierengurt hab ich auch schon gedacht, für nen Roller hab ich den eh, von daher wäre es auch auf dem MTB eine Idee, nachdem ich schon einmal unfreiwillig mit dem Nierengurt geradelt bin als es zu glatt zum Roller fahren war und ich dann doch mit dem Klapperrad zum Bahnhof gerutscht bin


----------



## Michi83 (8. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

fahre auch mit Nierengurt bei den Temperaturen (-6 Grad)
Kommt mir teilweise so vor als ob ich schon zu warm angezogen bin, zumindest obenrum. Hab allerdings nur ein langes Trikot von adidas und eine Softshell Jacke von RedRocks an.
Das einzige was noch wirklich kalt wird sind die Fußzehen. Mal schauen ob da die neuen Überzieher was helfen.

Wie fahrt ihr eigentlich noch, wenn ihr soviel anzieht? Da ist man doch total unbeweglich.

Mfg
Michi


----------



## cdF600 (8. Januar 2009)

Bei den Temperaturen im Prinzip die Snowboardausrüstung incl. Helm und Goggle. Eine Kälteschutzmaske dazu und es kann los gehen. Einziges Problem ist die Hose. Die weiten Beine für die Snowboardschuhe funktionieren leider nicht auf dem Bike. Trage da eine Thermoradhose mit Windschutz vorne und drüber eine wattierte Regenschutzhose von Salewa.
Handschuhe reichen mir die Fingerhandschuhe, die ich mir mal für den Winter bei Aldi geholt habe.
Momentan macht das einen riesen Spaß. Im Wald sind die Pfade erstaunlich griffig!


----------



## anne waffel (8. Januar 2009)

Michi83 schrieb:


> Wie fahrt ihr eigentlich noch, wenn ihr soviel anzieht? Da ist man doch total unbeweglich.



Tja...ich bin mit oder ohne Motorradhose recht unbeweglich  kommt bei mir nicht so darauf an. Freue mich aber auch auf den Klamottenarmen Sommer.

Anne...eingerostet und alt


----------



## boosterbiker (16. Januar 2009)

habe im aldi letztes jahr ne lange hose mit trägern und sitzkissen gekauft... im winter hab ich immer ne lange unterhose vom skifahren , die lange enge hose und nen dicken sommershort an... ansonsten sportunterhemd und langarm laufshirt von nike... da drüber dann ne fleece jacke... meine füsse stecken in warmen trekkingschuhen.... ansonsten noch ne gore mütze unterm helm... zum bergabfahren im winter setz ich dann ab und zu noch ne skibrille auf... sieht komisch aus, aber meine augen tränen garnicht und ich seh wenigstens was ^^ meine finger stecken im winter in meinen alten motorrad winterhandschuhen von polo... supper dick und warm.

die idee mit dem nierengurt weiter oben im thread ist ebenfalls sehr angenehm warm

für den täglichen einsatz nicht schlecht und ziemlich lowbudget, weil alles noch vorhanden 

bin ausserdem knapp 2 m kurz... da muss man nehmen was man kriegt ;D


----------

